# A God-hating coworker changed Scripture in my cube.



## biblelighthouse (Dec 20, 2005)

In my cube, I have a dry-erase board, and I wrote a Scripture on it:

"Give to the LORD the glory due His name;
Bring an offering, and come before Him. 
Oh, worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness!" 
(1 Chronicles 16:29)

Well, one of my coworkers came into my cube when I wasn't looking, erased the word "Lord", and replaced it with "Santa", like this:

"Give to the Santa the glory due His name;
Bring an offering, and come before Him. 
Oh, worship the Santa in the beauty of holiness!" 



Of course, I just changed it back to read like it did before.


This is one coworker who needs the first chapter of Romans tatooed on him!

Please pray that God will soften his heart and regenerate him, so that Romans 8 will become a more applicable chapter for him.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 20, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Herald (Dec 20, 2005)

I think this is great news! Obviously your co-worker has some level of resentment towards things Christian. Jesus is a stumbling block and rock of offense. This is made true by the actions of your co-worker. May the Lord call this person to Himself. It certainly is hard to kick beneath the goads.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, this is a great opportunity to show the unregenerate how we Christians respond to something like this!

Unfortunately, if this happened to many of my friends, I fear the advice would be something like, "What you need to do is take the Bible to him and show him where it says 'if anyone ADDS TO or detracts from these words then....' "Then tell him if he doesn't repent of what he did then he's going to Hell! And tell him he better receive Jesus ASAP!"

That's why I think this is such good news that it happened to YOU. If it would have been a lot of other people, who knows how much damage could be done by a "Christian" overreaction. 

Praise the Lord for the "reasonableness" of Christian maturity!


----------



## ANT (Dec 20, 2005)

I think this is when we need to stand up and fight for the respect that the other religions are fighting us for ... or shall I say trying to stamp us out of public view.

Imagine if someone would have done that to a muslim's writings, or the writings of a gay co-worker. The ACLU would have had the case won so fast you would not have had time to take a breath to give a defence.

I think you should have left it, got pictures, and contacted a good Christian law association.

..... I'm just tired of the whole world thinking it's allright to harrass Christians and their freedom to worship the true & living GOD!


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow,


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Well, this is a great opportunity to show the unregenerate how we Christians respond to something like this!
> 
> Unfortunately, if this happened to many of my friends, I fear the advice would be something like, "What you need to do is take the Bible to him and show him where it says 'if anyone ADDS TO or detracts from these words then....' "Then tell him if he doesn't repent of what he did then he's going to Hell! And tell him he better receive Jesus ASAP!"
> ...



... or you should have at least contacted a supervisor...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 20, 2005)

Let's see.... religious discrimination........easily complainable about to the boss....

Opportunity to share the gospel.....which he may or may not respond to.

Eh.

Pray for him. Approach him about it firmly and remember that except for the grace of God, you'd have Romans 1 tattooed on you too.


----------



## Robin (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Let's see.... religious discrimination........easily complainable about to the boss....
> 
> Opportunity to share the gospel.....which he may or may not respond to.
> ...





Depending on the personal situation -- you could have that sense of humor and relate what Chris mentioned....

See if you can get a dialog going. Try not to be personally tweaked by the godlessness of others. After all, that's what it means to be a Christian. 

God is in the business of saving the most notorious of sinners...remember Paul?



Robin


----------



## inspector (Dec 20, 2005)

Now put a new Scripture there. He has to read it to change it. You can have him reading the Romans road in no time.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 20, 2005)

Allen,
That is profound advice!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 20, 2005)

Count it all joy brother. Don't get angry but have compassion because he is one who opposes himself also.


1Pe 4:14 If you are reproached for the name of Christ, blessed are you, for the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you.[4] On their part He is blasphemed, but on your part He is glorified.


Mat 5:11 "Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you falsely for My sake.
Mat 5:12 Rejoice and be exceedingly glad, for great is your reward in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 20, 2005)

The way I took it, I doubt that the offender gave his actions more than a 1/2 second's thought. He may have thought he was being funny, to whomever with he shared his juvenile antic. The idea that he was "messing with God" probably was so far from his thinking that HE is irrelevant. (And this is true also if the guy _just happened_ to go to church, regularly or once a year.) He probably equates "God" with "Santa," as far as reality goes, and the holidays was just a connection that clicked in his mind. Take it easy, it was just a white-board. Replace "the Santa" with "Jehovah" and see if the clown wonders if he's in danger of an anti-Semitic charge!

Please, just pray for the guy. Pray until you feel anguish for his soul. This is possibly the worst "persecution" anyone has faced in this country for centuries. And the Christians' response to persecution is what won them the first empire that attacked them. They prayed, and didn't involve asserting "rights" and complaints to management and threats of lawsuits (I'm not saying that this has been contemplated, okay?).

I'd love to be there, quietly standing behind him as he thinks he's surrepstitiously doing his business again, maybe even take his picture with a digital camera (or just hold it, and make him think you took it). Then he turns around and sees you standing there with a Mona Lisa smile on your face. "Finished your vandalism, pal? OK, scram, some people around here actually work for a living. Get back to your third-grade cubicle."

Well, I'd like to say that, but since I've been praying for him, maybe I'd feel like saying: "Hey, next time you want to change something on my Bible verse, let me get out the Bible and let you pick out a verse for me, since you obviously know so little about what it actually says...." Maybe it'll start a conversation?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> The way I took it, I doubt that the offender gave his actions more than a 1/2 second's thought. He may have thought he was being funny, to whomever with he shared his juvenile antic. The idea that he was "messing with God" probably was so far from his thinking that HE is irrelevant. (And this is true also if the guy _just happened_ to go to church, regularly or once a year.) He probably equates "God" with "Santa," as far as reality goes, and the holidays was just a connection that clicked in his mind. Take it easy, it was just a white-board. Replace "the Santa" with "Jehovah" and see if the clown wonders if he's in danger of an anti-Semitic charge!
> 
> Please, just pray for the guy. Pray until you feel anguish for his soul. This is possibly the worst "persecution" anyone has faced in this country for centuries. And the Christians' response to persecution is what won them the first empire that attacked them. They prayed, and didn't involve asserting "rights" and complaints to management and threats of lawsuits (I'm not saying that this has been contemplated, okay?).
> ...



You've obviously gone soft.

Your advice is all wrong... we should definitely horsewhip the fellow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

The modern mind imagines that _if_ there is a God, he is a kindly old man in heaven who loves everyone and bears a striking resemblance to jolly St. Nick (thanks in part to Michaelangelo). I suspect the reason for the treason is connected with the season. Santa is what sinful man wants God the Father to be; he is therefore remade in our pretended image.

[Edited on 12-21-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Joseph, I don't live too far from you. Just let me know who he is and I'll go up there and pound this guy! Then I'll tell him that Santa sent me 'cause he knows whether he's been bad or good.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Hey Joseph, I don't live too far from you. Just let me know who he is and I'll go up there and pound this guy! Then I'll tell him that Santa sent me 'cause he knows whether he's been bad or good.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> In my cube, I have a dry-erase board, and I wrote a Scripture on it:
> 
> "Give to the LORD the glory due His name;
> ...



No, this is a co worker that needs to understand that your cube is YOUR CUBE as well as needing a soft heart. I have not seen anything quite as disrespectful as this in a long time. Shame on him (or her).


----------



## ANT (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah ... this guy defenitely needs to be shown that there are borders you don't cross, both personal and legal borders. 




> Shame on him (or her).





He needs to be treated as the money changers in the temple ... except he is a scripture changer. :bigsmile:


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inspector_
> Now put a new Scripture there. He has to read it to change it. You can have him reading the Romans road in no time.



 


That's a great idea! . . . Whether or not I use the "Romans road", I do look forward to putting new Scriptures up on my board from time to time. Whoever it was that defaced my board the last time, I hope he keeps reading the Scriptures I post!

For I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Christ, for it is the power of God unto salvation!!! (Romans 1:16)


----------



## kceaster (Dec 22, 2005)

Or, just write it in Hebrew or Greek. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't know the first thing about changing it then.

I once wrote in Hebrew during a meeting, because someone wanted to know the origin of the saying, "seeing the writing on the wall." It was a good conversation opener. After I explained it, the subject was quickly closed.

For good office relations,

KC


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> Or, just write it in Hebrew or Greek. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't know the first thing about changing it then.
> 
> I once wrote in Hebrew during a meeting, because someone wanted to know the origin of the saying, "seeing the writing on the wall." It was a good conversation opener. After I explained it, the subject was quickly closed.
> ...



The real burning question I have is was it the Hebrew translation of the Chaldean?:bigsmile:

Vic


----------



## kceaster (Dec 23, 2005)

*Vic...*

Wasn't it Hebrew writing on the wall? Isn't that why they had to call Daniel in? No one could read it. If they could, they might have been able to decipher it.

It had to be !ysir>p;W lqeT. anEm. anEm.. Anyway, it's God-breathed so it must be Hebrew or Greek.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2005)

or Aramaic!


----------

